# Shimano Torium 30 - Anti-Reverse????



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I just bought a Torium 30. The very 1st trip using this brand new reel, I set the hook on a rather large fish, upon setting the hook or shall I say during the hookset, the anti-reverse kicked out and sent the handle flying backwards knocking the heck out of my hand. I still caught fish on it, but still feared the anti-reverse. This happened a couple more times and has me scarred to use the reel. 

Would this be a warrenty piece?? Is there an upgrade I can buy??? I love the reel and want to keep it. I really do not want to send it off for repairs, especially with $60.00 worth of power pro on it??

Can I get a little help???

Thanks, Tiny......


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We can repair that for you and we will not disturb your Power Pro line. it sounds like the bearing has too much grease or just a bad bearing our of the box (these things happen sometimes  ) We will repair the reel at no charge and get it back to you. Send the reel to my attention and I will have it turned around ASAP.


Shimano attn Dan Thorburn
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW....That's pretty inpressive.... Way to go Shimano!!


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

wow what great service!!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That's how we do things here


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> That's how we do things here


which is exactly why i buy and will continue to buy Shimano, you guys have the best customer service out there!


----------



## 2KSOTY (Jun 6, 2005)

If it makes you feel better, I own two and have not had any problems. Fishing with 80lb Power Pro.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Bantam, I am very impressed with your response, but how long will it take?? I never know when I can go fishin' and that is the only reel of that caliber I own. (for now)

I do have other reels and such, but that Tor 30 is just Sweet.. and I would hate to be without it too long.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Send the reel to my attention and I will have it turned around in a day or two. The shipping time will be the only delay coming from you to us. I can send the reel back in a short time so you can get back on the water.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Done..*

Ok!! I asked the boss (my wife) about fishing offshore Friday, She said no, so I will have her ship it to you tomorrow..

Thanks, Tiny



Bantam1 said:


> Send the reel to my attention and I will have it turned around in a day or two. The shipping time will be the only delay coming from you to us. I can send the reel back in a short time so you can get back on the water.


----------



## husky451ftr (Feb 17, 2007)

I just bought a Torium 30 as well and have not had this problem. I used it offshore and caught several snappers and a king on it. Love the reel and the assist stop feature. sorry about your problem but great service from Shimano. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Still haven't shipped the reel, but I'll be getting off early everyday this week so I hope to ship it out your way today or tomorrow....Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I upgraded my side plate, drag plate and shaft with the Shimano upgrade along with Carbon-Tex drag washers. My worry is that the anti-reverse pawl will break if I apply too much drag. What other parts besides the Torium 30 are compatible with this reel? I want stronger anti-reverse.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Hey Bantam!!!*

The package is in the mail!!!
I sent my reel out to you yesturday at 3:30. You should have it Thursday. If I could get it back by July 10th, that would be perfect..

Thanks Again..

Problem With Reel; Anti-Reverse occasionally disengages while setting the hook on a good fish and sometimes during the fight...


----------

